# Caboose throws for Micro-Engineering TOs



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Does anybody use Caboose ground throws with Micro-Engineering Code 70 yard ladder turnouts? 

The 202S do not work. The pin is too big, and when I attempted to drill out the throwbar of the TO, the drill broke through the end - - too large. 

So I got the 218S - - - selectable end fittings for various manufacturers, including ME. The small round pin is still too big. 

I guess I will have to measure it and drill out the throwbar of the TO again, and hope it also does not break through. All this I am willing to do. Just curious: 

How have others connected the Caboose ground throws to ME turnouts?


----------

